# Moving the Heavy 10 down to my basement....



## HMF (Oct 1, 2010)

The key to moving a machine is PLANNING & PREPARATION.... First, planning HOW you will do it, and next, preparing by having the right equipment and tools, including an engine crane, forklift, palletjack, along with blocking devices such as blocking and come-alongs and other winches. In this series, you will see how I moved the lathe down, basically, skiiing it down the stairs, using a come-along to hold it down and an engine crane to catch it as it hit close to the bottom.

Best,

Nelson


----------



## smithdoor (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you move the lathe inside your home?
How did your wife like the lathe moving inside her home???

Dave


----------



## HMF (Oct 1, 2010)

Jon, they are the sturdiest ones which HF sells, I think they are 1000 pound capacity. They held up well, as did the come-along I bought there. Because they were from HF, I bought the maximum load capacity ones they had.

Best,


Nelson

PS Wife left the house during the move so she couldn't see what was happening...LOL


----------



## furpo (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: SB 16/24 by 120â€ lathe into the basement*

I convinced my better ½ into helping me put my
SB 16/24 by 120" lathe into the basement last winter.
Looks good sitting right under the living room!


----------



## Submachine (Nov 7, 2018)

I moved my SB16 toolroom.  I think it weighs around 3000 lbs.  Pictures below moving it from one building to my house, reinforcing the stairs and lowering it. I used a custom made duel winch setup to allow steering and for safety. I used a chain hoist bolted to floor to pull and keep tension. Tension in my setup is critical. I only had one inch clearance and hit dead center  the first time using the dual winches. Pictures in order, still getting used to this App.

￼


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 7, 2018)

I had a Harley in my living room a couple of winters ago. It didn't smell or anything intil i took the carb apart. But it was all ok because the bike was hers!


----------



## Submachine (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok, now I know your lying.  A Harley that doesn't smell of gas or oil???  Maybe you have some foreign model.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Nov 8, 2018)

Submachine said:


> Ok, now I know your lying.  A Harley that doesn't smell of gas or oil???  Maybe you have some foreign model.


Nope, it had been unused since 2009.


----------



## tcbetka (Apr 5, 2019)

Old thread, but fitting for me as I'm going to have to move a couple machines down into a (new) basement later this year. I have a 13" SBL that needs paint, so I'm going to disassemble, clean and paint it...and then move the pieces into the new basement shop, and then reassemble it there. But the J-head Bridgeport I have will also need to be disassembled and moved into the basement as well. That one doesn't need to be rebuilt, but it certainly won't go down there in one piece. Well, not gracefully anyways. I also have a 10K lathe that will go down there too, but that's pretty trivial compared to the heavier iron to go down there. 

I had no idea that there were so many people who've moved larger lathes and/or mills into a basement shop. My new-construction house will have a set of stairs built so that it's a straight shot right into the shop area: Open the side entry door to the garage, go four feet inside, go down stairs into shop. But some of the pictures/videos I've found online show basement shops with an incredible amount of BIG iron in basement shops. I have no idea how those people did it--even disassembled the pieces look to have weighed close to 800+ pounds.

Where there's a will there's a way, I guess...

TB


----------

